# i hear this term all the time "fry"



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

what is a fry??


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's just a name for one of the stages of development after spawning. 

Like other terms to classify the offspring of an animal such as pup, calf, and fawn, there is fry.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

oh ok, thanks


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Actually, I just finished replying to you in another one of your topics.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

i saw that lol =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fry are baby fish.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Mmm. Best served crispy with heaps salt, and ESPECIALLY good with a classic cheeseburger  Nom nom.

Wait, are we talking about different things, here?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL LOL Code red!!!

Don't you dare touch the fry I'M thinking about!!!!!!!  Especially extra crispy. (


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, absolutely not! Those'll be all soggy  Eww.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't likes french fries, but fry on the other hand are cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MMMM, french fries! You guys are making me hungry!! lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Now I want breakfast!!! Im going to go make it!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Mmmm...
Peanut Butter Bagels. q:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Mmm. Best served crispy with heaps salt, and ESPECIALLY good with a classic cheeseburger  Nom nom.
> 
> Wait, are we talking about different things, here?


Bad CR! Your making me hungry!  xDDD I haven't eaten beef in years, and now I want a cheeseburger :lol:

Haha, though I was just telling my mom the other day how every time we get French Fries I think of my baby fish, because they're called 'fry' :lol: xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I always wondered why baby fish were called "fry".


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WuGolfer07 said:


> what is a fry??


it is just a lot of bettas in one tank or just a lot of babies in one tank:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I got a sandwich from Subway...mmmm.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We used to have a Quizno's next to Petsmart and I loved going in there after browsing in Petsmart but they closed. I guess the bad economy got them. They were always so nice in there.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow how did everyone get off topic lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

You know, Peanut Butter Bagels are really good. 
all you have to do is put peanut butter on a bagel afrter cooking it on medium in the toaster.
Mmmm.

Now im getting Subway. ( :


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had leftover lasagna for lunch. Stouffer's, not homemade. lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I had popcorn for lunch/dinner...was not in the mood to go out and buy food.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

MMM... Butter fingers.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love Butterfingers!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Baha, I ruined this thread xD
I had cheeseburgers and fries yesterday :3 Was pretty delicious, too!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been having a huuuge craving for a cheeseburger for the past few days...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I want Ice Cream!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had pizza for dinner tonight.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I ate a cheeseburger, but now I don't feel well.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Spegehti and Sandwich.
im eating it right now!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Omg I am craving some chocolate ice cream right now, but I'm lactose intolerant and I've already had a pint earlier so another pint wouldn't be the best idea for me...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm eating peanut butter crackers right now.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

subway )


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just had cheese and crackers... MMmmm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just had peanut butter crackers. lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

The lady I'm renting a room from gave me some extra food she made...beef and vegetables on rice. Didn't taste very good, but it's free food so I can't complain too much.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hehehehe


----------

